#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Procuro consultoria

## davigava

Caro colegas, estou precisando de uma indicação para consultoria, preciso de ASN (Ate tiraria , mais não sei colocar em prática ) para o BGP vou usar EdgeRouter , também quero dar uma alinhada no OSPF da minha rede

----------


## avatar52

Boa tarde, te mandei mensagem privada. Assim que puder, me chame via WhatsApp ou via e-mail. 

- [email protected]

Grande abraço!

----------

